# Vinbrite filter question.



## rem1 (May 13, 2008)

Used my Vinbrite filter for the first time &amp; it worked great.


However: The tube that sucks the wine out of my 6 gl. carboy is rather flimsy &amp; I had a hard time getting it to the bottom of the carboy. Ended up taking my auto siphon apart &amp; the rubber tube would fit inside the siphon part. (hope that makes sense) Had to improvise fast &amp; put chewing gum around the joint to stop the air getting inside to creat a suction. 
There must be a easier way to do this. How do the pros do it. Hoping my wine doesnt come out with a sperament flavor.


----------



## Wade E (May 13, 2008)

I attach my hose to my racking cane by heating up the end to stretch it a bit the first time to accept the slightly larger racking cane and it works great.


----------



## grapeman (May 14, 2008)

I do the same with a racking cane. It's a tough fit the first time, but I keep that one cane for the filter.


----------



## pizz65 (May 18, 2008)

What is a racking cane??? got a pic??


----------



## Wade E (May 18, 2008)

<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">4873 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Siphon Tube (Racking Cane) 1/2 inch w/Tip


30" High, Curved 1/2" OD</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$4.49</td>
<td width="2%">
</td></tr></t></table>It is the instrument in which we use to get wine out of a primary bucket that does not have a spigot on it or from a carboy. It has a anti-sediment tip at the bottom to prevent you from siphoning up sediment from the bottom of your vessel.


----------



## Jeff H (May 19, 2008)

I did this just yesterday. I too noticed the size andflimsiness of the supplied tubing. I cut a short section of the supplied tubing, just longer than the center filter housing tube. Then I cut a short section of my bottling wand off. I put the 2 short sections over the center filter housing tube. Doing this I had a 1/2" outer diameter (o.d.) from the auto siphon to the filter for use with my 1/2" tubing. It's a tight fit and it worked well, no leaks. FYI - both cut sections were approximately 1/2" long. Jeff 


Edit: The tubes areraised up to show the tube in the tube. In use they are both pushed down to the filter body.





*Edited by: Jeff H *


----------



## smurfe (May 20, 2008)

Way to go with the gum MacGyver!


----------



## Wade E (May 20, 2008)

Does George sell the bubble gum, was it Wrigley's or Hubba Bubba?


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 11, 2008)

Good morning wade.... not a question on the filter.... but on the Bottle tree rinser.. I have the Avvinatore brand. That spring loaded jobbie used to squirt the bottles with sterilizer. The assembly instructions on the box are very faded.. believe I have it licked except for one thing. when I try to assemble the part with the spring I can see that the spring slips off the base everytime... hard to see thatbecause its white plastic but it pushes down rough and if I hold it up to the light I can see that it slipped off the center post... I have the spring seated good in the top part.. but there really is nothing to hold the bottom of the spring from slipping off... any input?? I do see on the base there is a white fitting with the bearing inside and it is raised up from the base maybe 1/16". Thinking maybe I need to open up the spring a little .. so it will fit over that... I will try*Edited by: RkyMtnWine *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2008)

Hope this helps, the spring actually fits into the red part and not
around it so hopefully you didnt spread it. I assemble with the spring
sitting on the base and push the upper part down onto it as that cant
slip off.


----------



## geocorn (Nov 11, 2008)

If you watch my new video on filtering, you will see how to use the racking cane with your filter.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks George... the video was a life saver... Just before I started to filter and bottle I watched that a couple times.. and you are right, we need four hands.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 11, 2008)

Problem I had is the bottom of the spring was resting on top of the white insert.. I openedthe springjust a tiny bit so it would slip over that. If I didnt do that the bottom of the spring would be flopping all over the place when I compress down. Still seems like the spring is a little long but I do have it seated good on the top jobbie.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2008)

In the picture I posted it is sittong on top of the white thing also unless you are talking about something else.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmmm... It appears to me that the spring should slip over that white insert. When it slips over it looks like the spring has a nice home. Before I did that, by holding the unit up to the light, and compress it, the spring was flopping all over the place... it was slipping off and just riding in the "moat"..cannot think of a better word for that space. Where the white insert meets the red there is a little groove and the spring sits nicely on that*Edited by: RkyMtnWine *


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 11, 2008)

actually George.. I did get four hands


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2008)

Does yours look the same as in my pics?


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 11, 2008)

Yup... looks the same... seems to me its a design flaw.. should be a nipple on the white piece so it wont slide off when you are compressing it. Now that I opened the spring bottom just a bit it stays on.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2008)

My red pce where the white thingy goes in is proud of the white pce by about an 1/8" so that the spring has a seat. Are you sure your white thingy is all the way down. You can barely see in my picture that the white thingy is sitting down a bit but it is.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 12, 2008)

Ahhhhh I think I see the issue... my white thingy sticks up about a 1/16" .. it did not let the spring seat where it should.. so by opening the spring just a bit it did seat where it should and a bit of a press fit over the white "thingy"


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2008)

correct!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 12, 2008)

Dang... the things that keep people from getting a good nights sleep. I was able to push that blasted white "Thingy" down... now I am a happy camper.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome! Hopefully NW sees this post again if she is having this issue still.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll check out my 'thingy' next time I take it out.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2008)

I was going to PM you in a few so Im glad you checked this out.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2008)

Leave it to someone to suggest checking out your thingy when you take it out!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 12, 2008)

Now not all good news on that subject... I still think they made the spring to long


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2008)

It really does need to be that long as it really takes a lot of push for the top part to return from swishing out all that solution. Kind of like a reverse vacuum.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 12, 2008)

When you have yours totally assembled.. and hold it up to the light.. do you see a drastic bend in the spring.. to where it is almost touching the side wall.. before it is compressed


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2008)

My spring is 5 1/4' long x 5/8" wide and goes about 1/2 way up the bottle filling part. Is yours about the same. Mine seems to be sitting perfectly plumb as I can not see any deflection in the spring.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 12, 2008)

same here.... will have to double check that its seated completely in the upper assembly.. I am sure it was... Oh well... at least it works. Thanks for your input... appreciate it.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2008)

Thats why we are here!


----------

